# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  اعمل  ايه

## جومانا

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا  انا للاسف يا دكتور  حالتي النفسيه  ذي الزفت علطول ودايما   اكل  اظافري واقطع  شعري علطول ودايما   والله بعيط   علي اي  حاجه بالعربي   حساسه جدا اي حاجه ممكن تخليني اعيط  وفي حاجه غريبه اوي بنسي   يطريقه  غريبه  معأ ني   عندي  22  سنه  يعني مش عجوزه عشلن انسي  ومش عندي ثقه في نفسي  وعشان كده بحس بالنقص   وبكسف  جدا جدا  واصحابي بيتريقوا عليا  علطول وبيستهيفوني  وهنا في البيت نفس الحكايه مسميني الكئيبه   وبقول لماما  وديني لدكتور    نفساني  تقولي انت هتجننينا كلنا   ودايما   اتمني الموت   عشان اتخلص من الدنيا الوحشه  دي      
وحاجات   كتير    انا عايزه اعرف  ممكن اتعالج ولا انا معنديش  حاجه   ياريت   يا دكتور  تقولي

----------


## عمرو الزغبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخت العزيزة ابعث اليكي بكلمه  هي ان الله عز وجل شانه اذا ابتلي عبدا من عباده وشكره كان له الاجر مرتين واريد ان ابلغك ان ما انتي فيه ليست مشكله كما ترينها كبيره ولكنها ديق نفس مش اكتر بمعني لو انتي حسيتي ان انتي مخنوقه ومدايقه قومي وصلي ركعتين لله  وافتحي المصح وادخلي تحدي بينك وبين الشيطان  هو هيقولك كفايه وانتي قولي لا انا هقراء وهتحسي اد ايه انتي مرتاحه نفسيا بعدها وادعي ربنا ديما معلومه كا ما واحد فينا يقول يارب مره تحجبه الملايكه الدعاء يقول تاني مره تحجبه  تالت تجبه رابع ربك يقول للملائكه  الا يكفيكم يا اختاه ربك سبحانه وتعالي عالم بالقلوب وعالم ايه اللي ليكي وصدقي ديما ان ربك بيحبك وان لو انتي في ديقه اعفرفي انها هتزول  داقت واستحكمت حلقاتها وفرجت وكنت اظن الا تفرج  فكري دميا ان بكره احسن من النهارده  وربنا معاكي  واسف اني ازعجتك بكلامي عمرو الزغبي

----------


## عمرو الزغبي

وجزاكي الله خير

----------


## جومانا

السلام عليكم ورحمه  الله وبركاته                                                                                                       انا متشكره اوي علي الكلام الجميل ده   وجزاك  الله خيرا ربنا يعلم النصيحه   اثرت فيه ربنا يجعلك بكل كلمه كتبتها   حسنه
وانت  ليه بتقول ازعجتك      ابدا    والله 
وانا ان شاء الله  هحاول انفز  النصيحه الرائعه دي  والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا  انا للاسف يا دكتور  حالتي النفسيه  ذي الزفت علطول ودايما   اكل  اظافري واقطع  شعري علطول ودايما   والله بعيط   علي اي  حاجه بالعربي   حساسه جدا اي حاجه ممكن تخليني اعيط  وفي حاجه غريبه اوي بنسي   يطريقه  غريبه  معأ ني   عندي  22  سنه  يعني مش عجوزه عشلن انسي  ومش عندي ثقه في نفسي  وعشان كده بحس بالنقص   وبكسف  جدا جدا  واصحابي بيتريقوا عليا  علطول وبيستهيفوني  وهنا في البيت نفس الحكايه مسميني الكئيبه   وبقول لماما  وديني لدكتور    نفساني  تقولي انت هتجننينا كلنا   ودايما   اتمني الموت   عشان اتخلص من الدنيا الوحشه  دي      
> وحاجات   كتير    انا عايزه اعرف  ممكن اتعالج ولا انا معنديش  حاجه   ياريت   يا دكتور  تقولي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبق ان تحدثت عن قطم الاظافر ونتف شعر الرأس بهذا الموضوع
وقد ذكرت فيه ما يلي:



> قضم الاظافر تعتبر عادة سيئة مكتسبة منذ الصغر في معظم الحالات ، ومن هذه العادات ايضاً: نتف شعر الرأس ـ عض الشفاه ـ هز الرجل عند الجلوس.
> وقضم الاظافر يضر بالظفر ويغير شكله ويقلصة للنصف او الربع ويكاد يختفي نهائي مع تقدم الحالة، ويعرف الشخص من اظافره انه معتاد على قضم اظافره، وللاسف لا يعود الظفر لحالته الطبيعية بعد التوقف مما يسبب الإحراج والخجل، ويتلاشى مع التخلص من هذه العادة.
> وللتخلص من هذه العادة لابد اولاً معرفة المسببات ، لذا استعيني بتدوين الاتي:
> 1. هل قضم الاظافر لا شعوري؟
> 2. هل يصاحبها اي عادات اخرى من المذكورة؟
> 3. متى يزداد قضمها؟ (اثناء التفكير ـ القلق ـ الخوف ـ مشاهدة التلفاز ـ المذاكرة).
> 4. هل يتم القضم امام الاخرين؟
> 5. منذ متى بدأت؟
> بعد الإجابة على هذه الاسئلة ابدئي بمعرفة الاوقات والاسباب كي تبدئي في طريقة التخلص.
> ...


النسيان والخجل وباقي ما ذكرتي ناتج عن اضطرابات نفسية، يمكن علاجها والتخلص منها، انتي في اجمل مراحل العمر فلا تستسلمي لليأس، ولابد من مراجعة طبيب نفساني في اقرب وقت ممكن مساعدتك على تخطي هذه المرحلة.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------

